

White House cybersecurity czar brags about his lack of technical expertise - dctoedt
http://www.vox.com/2014/8/21/6053819/white-house-cybersecurity-czar-brags-about-his-lack-of-technical

======
codeonfire
Unlike those other professions, technical people have power over information.
This makes them universally feared by just about anyone who has something to
hide.

